# Redding western classic trail ??



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

I personaly would go with Carbon Express Maxima 350, and I will be there as well looking after my dealers. maybe I will see you their??


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I shot the Maxima 250's last year and will be slinging the Nano PRO's this year!!!!

Too much wind drift...you need the small diameters and the NANO PRO's are flat out the best arrows out.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr monster are you saying use the nannos for 3d


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I think he's saying use the Nanos for the Redding Western Trail Shoot. That shoot may be advertised as a 3D (critters) but it is more like a field shoot (aiming spots, marked distance), hence not worried about blazing the arrows down range. In fact, the NFAA speed limit of 280 +3% is still in effect since the tournament used NFAA rules I believe. Another benefit to shooting something a little smaller in diameter for Redding has to do with possible kiss-outs. I believe its easier to kiss out using a larger diameter, light-weight carbon than it is a smaller diameter carbon, just my opinion and observations, nothing scientifically concrete on my part. Lot of arrows get shot into those spots at Redding and kiss-outs can easily occur.

Of course my arrow of choice would lean towards a Diamond (Easton) brand, like a Navigator. Also smaller in diameter, not overly heavy, and very durable imo. Durability is another important consideration for Redding, again due to the numbers of arrows being shot into the spots, and sometimes coming in at cross-angles if someone down the line likes the size/contrast of the spot you're shooting at as well as yourself .

>>------>


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Well said CHPRO!!!!!!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well said CHPRO!!!!!!
> 
> Hope to see you there!


Also be aware that the skinny arrows penetrate much more than the fatter shafts, so you'll be pushing them back alot more and hitting support posts behind the bales too. I used the Nano Pros last year and they do cheat the wind, but at a price.
Joe B.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well said CHPRO!!!!!!
> 
> Hope to see you there!



I knew you wouldn't be taking those Maximas you shot in Darrington to Redding.

Was there even wind in Darrington? 

Taker, you know what I recommend.  I don't have a recipe for those however.

I am shooting A/C/E arrows.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

I would deffinatly go with something a little smaller diameter like the easton X10s if you can afford them if not go with like an ACE or NAVIGATOR or the NANO... you will kill yourself thru the canyon if you dont have a skinny shaft


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*would they be to fat*

Would Gold Tipp CAA 400 or ACC 3-49 be to fat. I can't afford the ACE's or Nano's.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I have no experience with the GT's, however am familiar with the dimensions on the 3-49's. You will catch more wind drift with those compared to a thinner diameter arrow obviously, but as long as you're pushing some decent poundage (assuming this since you're looking at a fairly stiff arrow spine) I think the ACC will fair better than a lighter weight all carbon of a similar diameter in the wind. Will run some risk of arrow damage on some of the spots though because there are usually quite a few arrows getting packed into a relatively small space....side impacts are common. Maybe consider looking upwards a little higher in price and check out the Easton Navigators? Smaller diameter than the 3-49 and, imo, a tougher arrow when getting shot into those tight groups. May end up saving yourself a couple damaged ACC's over the course of the weekend and thus winding up actually having the slightly higher priced arrows come out about the same cost/arrow AFTER the weekend is done.

>>------->


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

CHPro said:


> I have no experience with the GT's, however am familiar with the dimensions on the 3-49's. You will catch more wind drift with those compared to a thinner diameter arrow obviously, but as long as you're pushing some decent poundage (assuming this since you're looking at a fairly stiff arrow spine) I think the ACC will fair better than a lighter weight all carbon of a similar diameter in the wind. Will run some risk of arrow damage on some of the spots though because there are usually quite a few arrows getting packed into a relatively small space....side impacts are common. Maybe consider looking upwards a little higher in price and check out the Easton Navigators? Smaller diameter than the 3-49 and, imo, a tougher arrow when getting shot into those tight groups. May end up saving yourself a couple damaged ACC's over the course of the weekend and thus winding up actually having the slightly higher priced arrows come out about the same cost/arrow AFTER the weekend is done.
> 
> >>------->


You're making me nervous Jeff! I don't even have my ProTours fletched yet & it sounds like they are doomed!!! 

P.S. Switched reservation to Comfort Inn! New pillow top beds had me at hello!!!

-Adam


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Pro Tours held up very nicely as well using pin nocks (CT's for now, starting to play though with the newer Easton g-pin nocks). I think the Pro Tours are every bit as durable as the Navs. In the past trashed quite a few 3-28 ACC's and 2-28 ACC Hyperspeeds shooting at Redding. Usually a few of each over the course of a weekend. Nothing damaged the last several years now shooting Navs and now ProTours. Will suggest however to not shoot between the straw bales on the practice range. Seems the straw bales are banded with metal banding, not conducive to the health of a ProTour as my shooting partner found out something like 3-4 times during the last 2 years out there :mg:!

>>------>


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

+1...I am loving my Pro Tour 470's!! Very tough arrow for such a small diameter (or maybe because of it!)!!:smile:




CHPro said:


> Pro Tours held up very nicely as well using pin nocks (CT's for now, starting to play though with the newer Easton g-pin nocks). I think the Pro Tours are every bit as durable as the Navs. In the past trashed quite a few 3-28 ACC's and 2-28 ACC Hyperspeeds shooting at Redding. Usually a few of each over the course of a weekend. Nothing damaged the last several years now shooting Navs and now ProTours. Will suggest however to not shoot between the straw bales on the practice range. Seems the straw bales are banded with metal banding, not conducive to the health of a ProTour as my shooting partner found out something like 3-4 times during the last 2 years out there :mg:!
> 
> >>------>


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I shot the Maxima 250's last year and will be slinging the Nano PRO's this year!!!!
> 
> Too much wind drift...you need the small diameters and the NANO PRO's are flat out the best arrows out.


i've been shooting nano xr's for 2 years now and they are the toughest shaft i've ever shot. once i loose enough of them i might step up to the pro's, but if you'd like to save a hundred or so, the xr's could work for you.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Windy???*

Is there typically a lot of wind to deal with out there?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Oh you're in for a real treat Adam. Makes most of the TX Shoot-Outs I've attended look relatively tame.......................................................



j/k, lol . Need to stay aware of the wind, especially later in the day and especially in the canyon section of the course. There are several shooting locations where you won't feel much in the way of wind, but it is there. Shooting stakes seem to be set many times in places that are more sheltered so you don't necessarily feel how strongly its blowing. The canyon is really good for that as you're shooting across a gulley several times over, and then you get to the back end of the canyon where it opens up more. Then you get to deal with the wind not only on the arrow, but on yourself as well. I have shot it one time when people were scrambling to pull their umbrellas, and there wasn't hardly a cloud in the sky . But for the most part usually not so significant that a little bit of cant or favoring 3/9 side of the dot won't keep you in the spot. Elk herd also tends to be windy in the afternoon, and another target where the shooting position is partially sheltered from the effects....but not the arrow. Seen some rather interesting amounts of drift on the Elk herd that I certainly didn't feel back at the stake on a few occasions. Big Foot, has a little bit to watch also -- especially if the wind is blowing from the road (right to left). There's a little gulley there as well that the wind favors, though its closer to the target and hence I don't recall ever having to play a big amount of drift.

Basically never nearly as bad as some of the winds I've had to shoot in in your home state, AZ or CO during FITA events. But enough that I wouldn't take my chances personally tossing fat, light carbons at the targets either  -- I'm not that good and need all the help I can get. .

>>------->


----------

